# Question about using concentrates in Skeeter Pee



## olusteebus (Jun 27, 2013)

I am about to make 5 gallons of sp with some white grape and peach concentrate. I bought 8 cans of concentrate and I was thinking of using them all in this 5 gallons. 

Is that too much. It seems to me it would almost double up on flavor. 

Now I also have about 5 pounds of frozen peaches that I froze. I could use that along with 5 cans of the concentrate.

Is there a reason to not use those 8 cans of concentrate and keep the added sugar down so that I start with a reasonable level.

If I did that, I would keep the 5 pounds of peaches for a F pack for some peach wine.

Your opinions are appreciated.

Buster


----------

